# 1973 Toro 726, cannot shut down without closing choke



## Autodick5169 (May 4, 2014)

It runs like new, but when I put the control lever to stop, it only goes to a low idle.

I have to stop via the choke. Also I can Engage the auger and release the safety levers and the engine keeps running.

Help


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

look for a wire more than likely green in color near the bottom of the throttle lever attached to a small spring steel. This piece of spring steel is supposed to come into contact with the throttle lever when you put in the the stop position. Either the wire became disconnected or the piece of spring steel or throttle lever is dirty and not making good contact. You many have to re-bend the piece of spring steel to make good contact with the throttle lever. This will fix your problem. This is most easily done by removing the carburetor cover. carl


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Autodick5169 said:


> It runs like new, but when I put the control lever to stop, it only goes to a low idle.
> 
> I have to stop via the choke. Also I can Engage the auger and release the safety levers and the engine keeps running.
> 
> Help


 if you still have the red balled lever on the dash. the cable is more than likely binding up some where prevent the switch on the GOV CONTROL PLATE from going to ground out. LET ME KNOW IF U NEED MORE HELP.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Autodick5169 said:


> It runs like new, but when I put the control lever to stop, it only goes to a low idle.
> 
> I have to stop via the choke. Also I can Engage the auger and release the safety levers and the engine keeps running.
> 
> Help


 YOU CAN turn the fuel shut off. to kill the engine to.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just can't stop them Toro's! Run forever!

Seriously, all you probably need to do is adjust the cable or maybe make sure the wire is connected down by the switch.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Just can't stop them Toro's! Run forever!
> 
> Seriously, all you probably need to do is adjust the cable or maybe make sure the wire is connected down by the switch.


 THAT THEY are there JOE.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YOU CAN turn the fuel shut off. to kill the engine to.


That could take some time.

You need to fix this as soon as possible as you are flooding the engine with gas to kill it. That's rough on the spark plug as you'll develop a lot of carbon fast including the top of the piston and the cylinder head plus you might be getting some excess into the oil diluting it excessively. 

The green circle shows the connection for the kill wire. In my experience they are usually green but white is also used. In any case it would be the wire hanging off in space that would fit on a spade at the throttle.
.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I THINK HE gave up on this thread. he has not been back here since posting the QUESTION.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I THINK HE gave up on this thread. he has not been back here since posting the QUESTION.


Well, it's a DEEP subject so it MIGHT take him SOME time to SURFACE. 

As Red Green would say, _*"Remember, I'm pulling for ya. We're all in this together!"

*_When all else fails, there is always duct tape !!_*
.
*_


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well, it's a DEEP subject so it MIGHT take him SOME time to SURFACE.
> 
> As Red Green would say, _*"Remember, I'm pulling for ya. We're all in this together!"*_
> 
> ...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Kiss4aFrog said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's a DEEP subject so it MIGHT take him SOME time to SURFACE.
> ...


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

If the original poster ever checks back..
This thread should explain how this all works and give your three options..

1) Throttle kill terminal
2) Carburetor box kill key
3) Independent toggle kill switch

Any combination of these three options will turn off the machine.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...heater-box-mtd-5-24-tecumseh-hs50-67324k.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

He has not been back since he posted that problem on 5-04-15.


----------

